# Kokkar Kempo



## kroh (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello All...

I have come across this system several times in the past few months and it is always being demonstrated by this guy named Omar Epps.   Is *Kokkar Kempo * a new martial art or is this a renamed version of Parker Kenpo being done in BDU's wearing tactical vests? 

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## pknox (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks like it's supposed to be a tactical system, possibly geared towards military and/or law enforcement.  A video tape can be found for sale at:

http://ag.animafx.net/Budo2/budo2/spm/spm13.htm

Per the site:

_Kokkar is a combat system destinated to meet extremely high risk situations, specially for units that use individual cells as hostages rescues, negotiator or undercover agents. It is individual actions agaisnt any type of short distance weapon. Lieutenant Omar is one of the front line experts._

Evidently the person on the tape is named "Lieutenant Omar Martinez Sesto", and from the front of the tape, it appears he may very well be a police officer.


----------



## kroh (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey thanx for the reply... 

I wasn't sure what this was as I saw it in Budo Magazine.  It is really vague as to how it operates.  I was wondering about where the system is derived from.   It carries the name Kempo yet they do not say whether they just named it that or whether or not it is a derivative combat form.   

Got to say though... I would rather be wearing what he is sporting rather than pajamas held together by a sash...

I mean c'mon... When was the last time any of us did a Billy Jack, kiked off the shoes and threw down in a bathrobe???

:deadhorse 

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Omar Epps, the actor?
http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0004898/


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Omar Epps, the actor?
> http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0004898/ *


No, different guy, just the same first name.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, different guy*



OK, thanks.




> *just the same first name. *



Last name too if the first post in this thread was correct!


----------



## gravity (Sep 17, 2003)

If anyone is interested there is a video clip of this system at - http://www.budointernational.com/html/videos/omar1.wmv


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2003)

My Mistake....

The guys name is Lt. Omar Martinez Sesto.  I believe that he a police officer.  But I was wondering if anyone knew where this system came from.

IS this an offshoot of Parker Kenpo or is this a hybrid system?  I was also wondering if they are just using the name of Kempo or is it an older system transformed by giving it a modern appearance?

Got to say this though... I prefer the BDU's and the Tactical vest to a keikogi and a hakama.   

The one thing I never liked about the martial arts from CHina-Korea, Japan...

1600 years of proven combat technology and they couldn't invent a button...

Anyone who has ever had to go to the bathroom while wearing a hakama knows what I am talking about...

WalT


----------



## pknox (Dec 14, 2003)

There is an article in this month's Budo International magazine about Kokkar Kempo (it has Cynthia Rothrock on the cover).


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

That magazine seems to be getting worse about its articles being ads for the videos--that was always the case, but they're even more blatently just extensions of the ads now.


----------



## gravity (Dec 19, 2003)

Their videos are....how should I put it, average at best. For instructional videos they don't seem to provide the information in a suitable manner for learning. It seems more like a really long music video with replays of various scenes.


----------



## aries2498 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello. I am new to this site, but always love to drop info when I can. Kokkar Kempo is not based on Ed Parkers system. It is actually a hybird system upon which you see the similarities between Krav Maga, and Lotor. Being in the military myself ( a martial artist FIRST), I find it hard to lend myself to all these COMBAT systems. Can they all work? I guess when you have how many system of Karate, and variations of Tae Kwon Do? The videos I have seen on Kokkar are realistically devastating, but then again so does: Commando Krav Maga, LOTAR, SYSTEMA, SCARS and some of the other system. It would be nice to find 1 combatives system. But.... Hope I clarified any confusions.  Best of wishes in all your training.


----------

